# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Audi S3 - Nurburgring Prep - Enhance&Protect



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Did hoovering alone lift all the dog hairs? Stunning detail to.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

horned yo said:


> Did hoovering alone lift all the dog hairs? Stunning detail to.


No No No No!

i wish! haha! No i used primarily a Rubber Bristled brush to bring them out of the carpet fibres, then hoovered, then extracted the fabric


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

fantastic work, that is one stunning looking S3


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

You must of had a lot of patience to sit and do that.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

horned yo said:


> You must of had a lot of patience to sit and do that.


S'all Part of the Job mate! :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Stunning results


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good example of "if a jobs worth doing its worth doing right"

Well Done mate.


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fantastic work, it looks like it gets used a lot!


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

i would never have thought that somebody would use an S3 to take their dog around :O

Stunning work mate! Looks as good as a correction detail rather than just an enhancement.

Btw, lovely "GTD". Are those R32 front breaks i spot?


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

cracking job


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

very very nice mate a good quality write up with plenty of great pictures.

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

L.J. said:


> i would never have thought that somebody would use an S3 to take their dog around :O
> 
> Stunning work mate! Looks as good as a correction detail rather than just an enhancement.
> 
> Btw, lovely "GTD". Are those R32 front breaks i spot?


I seen a porsche convertable 09 plate the other day with a doberman in the front seat !!

lovely finish on the car cracking job loving the finished result paint jumps out at you


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

A good example of why I could not do this for real, that was a real minger but a great job by you to turn it around and leave the owner which a much improved ride though I imagine it will be back in that state again soon, good repeat business though...


----------



## BRAVO_CT (Oct 4, 2008)

Dog hairs, my favourite ..... NOT!!

Stunning job, well done


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Ewww.... those piks of the crud and dog hairs were way to close-up, actually made me gip  
Stunning work mate, car looks fantastic, especially the flake pop in the outdoor shots, awesome stuff! :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks really good.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy work


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great turn around there. I cannot actually beleive a car like that, the owner would let it get in that state.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

cracking turnaround....had it ever been washed before???? the interior would suggest otherwise. Dog hair, urgh. 
I dont even let my 6 year old eat anything in the back of my car!!!


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Stunning turn around, what i never understand is how people let cars get that bad!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

IYRIX said:


> Stunning turn around, what i never understand is how people let cars get that bad!!


Well, sometimes other commitments in life take charge! nothing wrong with that, its what got me the job!

the owner now takes a lot of care over it, and i think he found a bit of love for the car!
:wave:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

L.J. said:


> i would never have thought that somebody would use an S3 to take their dog around :O
> 
> Stunning work mate! Looks as good as a correction detail rather than just an enhancement.
> 
> Btw, lovely "GTD". Are those R32 front breaks i spot?


How did you spot the badge? or have you seen my car before? haha!

And yep...they are R32/S3 front brakes. Same thing!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Brilliant job, fantastic paint shots afterwards :thumb::thumb::thumb:

It demonstrates that just because the mileage is low the car won't necessarily be a quick clean up :doublesho

Thank you for another of your detailing successes.

Regards, Ian


----------



## jashton (May 15, 2010)

The car looks great, and clean shop!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Dog hair - uuurrrrgggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!
Brilliant job there!!! You work has been very worthwhile. It looks absolutely incredible now!!! 
:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

:thumb::thumb: as expected

Anthony


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning turnaround


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

:thumb:very good turnaround ascpacially the interior!!:doublesho


----------

